
UK researchers hope dogs can be trained to detect coronavirus - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/may/16/uk-researchers-hope-dogs-can-be-trained-to-detect-coronavirus
======
seesawtron
Is this project exclusively receiving 500,000pounds of funding or is that the
net funding for general research in coronavirus detection? The article is a
bit ambiguous on this. If the former is true, it seems a bit too crazy.

